# Apple seeds and toxicity



## Sealy (Aug 7, 2007)

For inquiring minds:

Info on why Apple seeds are toxic and not to be fed to rabbits:

http://extoxnet.orst.edu/newsletters/n13_81.htm

~Sealy


----------



## pamnock (Aug 8, 2007)

An excess number of seeds would have tobe chewed and ingested to reach toxic levels. We used to have apple trees in our horse pasture, and the horses ate all the apples with no ill effects.

I don't bother to remove seeds when feeding apples to the rabbits - there aren't enough seeds to cause any harm.

Very small amounts of cyanide are acritical part of the rabbit's (and human)diet and are synthesized in the form ofvitamin B12 (cyanocobalamin). 

Many types of foods given to our rabbits actually contain low levels of cyanide including flaxseed, linseed, millet, soy, spinach, corn, some types of grasses (Johnson, Sudan, Trefoil), and cherry leaves. Cassavaroot - notoriously known for high cyanide levels,is also fed to rabbits in many countries.

Gorging on excess amounts of cyanide containing foodscan be dangerous (as well as a rabbit gorging itself on any type of food), but small amounts of cyanidein feeds is not harmful.

Pam


----------



## Crystalballl (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow Pam! That's good to know. I always was so careful taking out all the little seeds for the buns, was paranoid about it. Didn't know a couple seeds would do no harm! Thanks!!

Crystal


----------



## Sealy (Aug 8, 2007)

*pamnock wrote: *


> An excess number of seeds would have tobe chewed and ingested to reach toxic levels. We used to have apple trees in our horse pasture, and the horses ate all the apples with no ill effects.
> 
> I don't bother to remove seeds when feeding apples to the rabbits - there aren't enough seeds to cause any harm.
> 
> Very small amounts of cyanide are acritical part of the rabbit's (and human)diet and are synthesized in the form ofvitamin B12 (cyanocobalamin).



That is what I really wanted to know. My FG's breeder said her friend had been breeding for over 40 yrs, always gave the seeds and never had a problem. Mind you, she only feeds half an apple once a month or sometimes every 2 weeks. 

I also thought we all had a bit of cyanide in our body and that it was actually needed to work in harmony with the rest of our chemistry, but didn't know about rabbits though.
Once again, thanks Pam.. you're a rockstar!

~Sealy


----------

